# France - Cycling Hi-Vis W/Coat



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

Info:

Anyone cycling in France should be aware that since 
October, 2008, it is law that you have to wear a reflective 
waistcoat outside built up areas after sunset & during times of 
low visibility. Failure to do so can result in a 35€ fine.

Cheers

David


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks Dave.

Alex.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi spindrifter 
Just another good reason to stay off my rusty old bike.

Ray.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Ah David ! Are you _quite_ certain you've got the right translation of this edict ?

( See previous thread on the subject !!)

G


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Grizzly

Heard this from a mate who gets to France frequently - I checked out on Google before posting (see link) so it seems dinkum.

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Travel-g187070-c98919/France:High.Visibility.Jackets.html

Cheers

David


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

spindrifter said:


> Heard this from a mate who gets to France frequently - I checked out on Google before posting (see link) so it seems dinkum.


Sorry David...I was just being mischievous.

The subject came up in a previous post lately and there was some doubt because of the translation. No doubt that high viz jackets were to be worn but, because of the placing of a comma in the original French law, it was not entirely clear where and between what times they were to be worn.

THREAD HERE

Thanks for your reminder post. I'd hate to give any French policeman any grounds for stopping British cyclists - not to mention the fact that it's a good idea for British cyclists to be seen properly on French roads.

G


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Grizzly

No worries, 

It reminds me when we went to Crete just after the crash helmet law became into force, 

All the locals had their crash helmets over their arms when riding their motorbikes/scooters. 

We asked them why they were doing this when the EU directive said they must be worn at all times when riding about.

The answer came back- "This is true, but the law doesn't specify on what part of the body the helmet should be worn"!

Don't you love it - talk about two fingers to the law makers.

Cheers

David


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

spindrifter said:


> The answer came back- "This is true, but the law doesn't specify on what part of the body the helmet should be worn"!


Wonderful !! I love that.

G


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

This is going to be confusing when the Tour de France is on, the leader wears a yellow jersey



1 :lol:


----------

